# Rockwell porta plane 126



## westerndf (Nov 8, 2009)

I just picked up a rockwell porta plane 126 and its is good condition. But as usual with used tools I need to get a new cutter head or get this one sharpened. Can anyone provide assistance with my troubles. Thanks


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

It seems to be getting increasingly difficult to find companies that sharpen blades. I'm still looking for someone to sharpen saw blades here. I wish you success finding someone to sharpen your plane blades. Have you considered sharpening them yourself?


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a great door tool ya got there. The cutter head should still be available by special order from a PorterCable distributor, or repair center. They are NOT cheap. 
As far as sharpening your cutter head goes, just MAKE SURE your sharpening service knows to sharpen it from the *inside* of the carbide, and not the outside.
That Rockwell model 126 became a P-C 126 PortaPlane quite a few years ago. P-C discontinued it, but re-issued it later, and then I believe it has now been discontinued again.
This is just my opinion, but it seems those Rockwell tools were made to last forever-unlike the newer ones.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Reviving a dusty old thread… I ran across a CL ad yesterday for what was claimed to be a vintage Porter Cable model 100 (aka: R2D2 router) with case and some attachments. Picture was worthless, but did appear to have some unusual attachments. Turned out to actually be a B&D 7640 heavy duty router in a PC 100-B base, but it also came with a 100-P 16" plane attachment w/2 cutter heads, 5042 cutter grinder, an edge guide and a few other yet unknown parts, all in an original PC metal case.

Anyway, I have no idea if the plane attachment uses the same cutter head as the porta-plane (it looks very similar, but uses the router for the motor). The 5042 attaches to the router and is used to sharpen the cutter head. The cutter head has a spiral cutting edge, and the attachment indexes and turns the cutter head for proper alignment with the grinding bit in the router. I don't have any pictures at the moment, but it's quite the contraption. I don't know how a standard sharpening service would deal with these spiral knives without something similar.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: If anyone has any info or documentation on these, share! There is nothing out there that I can find.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll kick more dust off an old thread… Many, years ago I bought a complete Rockwell door hanging kit. The purchase was made at or near the beginning of my finish carpentry years, prolly about 55ish years ago. The kit included the adjustable hinge jig, router, and the 126 planer, all tucked in the same box. A couple of years after getting the kit someone relieved me of the 126 planer, stolen, I was beyond pissed. I didn't replace the 126 but wish I had. I saw one on Farsebook for sale today and was tempted. But as mentioned in the previous posts here, it appears the spiral cutter heads are near impossible to come by, that's a shame. Ah heck, at $195 the seller wants too much for the planer anyways so…..


----------

